# What an awesome thing to do Amazon... Not.



## laflexer (May 10, 2018)

Lovely... It blows.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Maybe slow down fast clickers


----------



## Whiteorchids (Oct 7, 2015)

I noticed it’s much slower since the update. It doesn’t matter I still haven’t been able to get a block reserved.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I'm on an older version and refresh is just as slow as the newest update. The intentional slowing is on the Amazon's server side.



Whiteorchids said:


> I noticed it's much slower since the update. It doesn't matter I still haven't been able to get a block reserved.


Reserve blocks were designed for new drivers. If you have done a dozen or so blocks and after 2 months of starting, you'll less likely see any reserves in your future.


----------



## tofu97 (Apr 8, 2017)

laflexer said:


> Lovely... It blows.


It's easy to understand why. Their servers or databases show bottleneck and can't handle the load anymore. So they have to throttle on client side.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

tofu97 said:


> It's easy to understand why. Their servers or databases show bottleneck and can't handle the load anymore. So they have to throttle on client side.


It's obvious it's on the server side. Many people have reported multiple versions of the app on iOS and Android have similar slowness.


----------



## Whiteorchids (Oct 7, 2015)

oicu812 said:


> I'm on an older version and refresh is just as slow as the newest update. The intentional slowing is on the Amazon's server side.
> 
> Reserve blocks were designed for new drivers. If you have done a dozen or so blocks and after 2 months of starting, you'll less likely see any reserves in your future.


I've never done a block, been with them a year but only last few months have been able to start doing work for Flex and accept a block. I rarely see any or accept one that gives me enough time to get there. I never get reserved block offers.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Whiteorchids said:


> I've never done a block, been with them a year but only last few months have been able to start doing work for Flex and accept a block. I rarely see any or accept one that gives me enough time to get there. I never get reserved block offers.


If you been with flex and just haven't done any for a year, they think you're inactive and not going to send any reserves your way.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

The Flex servers (four of them) are all hosted on the AWS (Amazon Web Services) network. If you think they are doing this because they couldn't spin up another EC2 instance then you are quite mistaken. They run one of the largest cloud computing services in the world.


----------



## Bleep Bloop (Feb 17, 2018)

I noticed that refreshes were way slower but I thought it was because I moved to a new place and the internet was slower. Guess not. Honestly, isn't this a good thing though? Now auto-tappers won't have such a large advantage over just manually tapping.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

It's a massive advantage for those of us running scripts as our grabbing isn't slowed at all. Amazon has handed blocks to script users with this move.

At least for now, this is a big FU to every user who doesn't use scripts.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I just like to know there reasoning behind this ? Could it be that they want the smartest people, those who know how to set up and run a script ?


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

With Amazon you never know. Hello, most of they time they don't even know why they do what they do.


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I just like to know there reasoning behind this ? Could it be that they want the smartest people, those who know how to set up and run a script ?


It's quite simple. If the app limits refreshes to 1.5 seconds (at least that's what mine is doing) any user hammering the server more often isn't using the app.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

The script can be made to run at any speed one chooses and will still answer faster than any hand tapper ever could.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

^^^ What he said.

Not only that, programs / script, can be made to swipe too. Like I said, smart people, or the ones with the knowledge, Win.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

laflexer said:


> Lovely... It blows.


Damn Emmanuel. That's cray.


----------



## OJL (Jun 10, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I just like to know there reasoning behind this ? Could it be that they want the smartest people, those who know how to set up and run a script ?


You consider somebody capable of running a script to do Amazon deliveries making $72 before taxes "smart." Lol. You should do stand-up! It's amazing how these "geniuses" can't get steady work for being so "smart."

Glad I'm in a market where I'm not new and still get steady work without having to run scripts or any of that nonsense. Lol. Simple finger refresh is all that's required!


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

OJL said:


> You consider somebody capable of running a script to do Amazon deliveries making $72 before taxes "smart." Lol. You should do stand-up! It's amazing how these "geniuses" can't get steady work for being so "smart."
> 
> Glad I'm in a market where I'm not new and still get steady work without having to run scripts or any of that nonsense. Lol. Simple finger refresh is all that's required!


It's all that's required for any station. These entitled brats can't stand being rejected even once, they have no patience or persistency, thus they have to use these cheating methods. They suck at real life and it transcends into their work life.


----------



## flex567 (Jul 9, 2018)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Like I said, smart people, or the ones with the knowledge, Win.


wtf what Canada do you live in


----------

